# TOP kem chống nắng dạng xịt giá rẻ cho chất lượng tốt nhất hiện nay



## hong nhung (1/6/18)

*Bạn đã quá quen với việc thoa kem chống nắng phức tạp hằng ngày, ngay tại thời điểm này bạn có thể thay đổi thói quen đó bằng việc sắm cho mình một lọ kem chống nắng dạng xịt tiện lợi về sử dụng ngay hôm nay.*

Có khá nhiều lý do để bạn chọn mua cho mình một lọ kem chống nắng dạng xịt ngay hôm nay, thứ nhất phải kể đến đó chính là sự tiện lợi mà chúng mạng lại, thứ hai là khả năng thẩm thấu khá nhanh, giúp không cần phải trờ đợi khá mất thời gian như khi sử dụng loại kem chống nắng dạng gen… Vậy ngay sau đây, websosanh xin được bật mí cho chị em TOP kem chống nắng dạng xịt giá rẻ cho chất lượng tốt nhất hiện nay.

*1 . Kem chống nắng dạng xịt Biore Uv Perfect Milk Spf 50 40ml*
Giá tham khảo: 62.000 vnđ




_Kem chống nắng dạng xịt Biore Uv Perfect Milk Spf 50 40ml đem đến chất kem mỏng nhẹ dễ dàng thẩm thấu nhanh trên ra, ngoài ra nó không bị trôi phù hợp cho chị em sử dụng khi đi tắm biển vào mùa hè_​
Kem chống nắng dạng xịt Biore có xuất xứ từ đất nước Nhật bản và hiện đang rất phổ biến tại thị trường Việt Nam. Thương hiệu kem kem chống nắng này đem đến chất lượng rất tốt cũng như một giá cả phải chăng là một ưu điểm rất lớn thu hút người mua. Các sản phẩm của thương hiệu Biore nói chung và sản phẩm xịt chống nắng biore nói riêng hiện đang được bày bán rộng rãi ở các siêu thị cũng như trên kênh bán hàng online như lazada,  các bạn nữ có thể dễ dàng mua và trải nghiệm sản phẩm này.

Hơn nữa, dòng snar phẩm này có kết cấu mỏng nhẹ, không màu, không trôi và cũng không gây bóng nhờn trên da. Trước khi sử dụng bạn nên nhớ lắc đều và dốc ngược chai khi xịt nhé. Sản phẩm này còn dùng được cho cả tóc nữa với chỉ số chống nắng SPF 50+, PA++++ thì việc chống lại các tia nắng UVA và UVB đã trở nên quá dễ dàng.

*2. Kem chống nắng dạng xịt Neutrogena beach defense water+sun SPF70*
Giá tham khảo: 240.000 vnđ




_Kem chống nắng dạng xịt Neutrogena beach defense water+sun SPF70 chống nắng hiệu quả suốt nhiều giờ liền_​
Kem chống nắng dạng xịt Neutrogena beach defense water+sun SPF70 được thiết kế với công nghệ hoàn toàn mới giúp bảo vệ da một cách ưu việt. Chị em có thể hoàn toàn yên tâm khi sử dụng dòng sản phẩm này khi vui cơi thể thao ngay cả khi mình đi tắm biển nhé.

Ngoài ra, với công nghệ Dry – Touch giúp da bạn thật sự cảm giác thoải mái, khô thoáng, không lo bóng dầu, có khả năng chống mồ hôi và chống nước đến 80 phút bảo vệ da bạn tránh khỏi tình trạng nám đen sạm… khi tiếp xúc trực tiếp với ánh nắng.

Bên cạnh đó, kem chống nắng Neutrogena Cool Dry Sport SPF 70 ở dạng xịt dễ sử dụng, thấm nhanh, xóa đi cảm giác nhờn dính, còn mang lại cảm giác mát lạnh cho làn da bị cháy nắng. Bạn sẽ không hề thất vọng ngay từ lần dùng đầu tiên, Neutrogena luôn là hãng mỹ phẩm được yêu thích ở các nước châu Âu. Chị em cũng có thể sử dụng sản phẩm này ngay cả trên da nhạy cảm nhé.

*3. Kem chống nắng dạng xịt Parasola Essence SPF50+*
Giá tham khảo: 220.000 vnđ




_Kem chống nắng dạng xịt Parasola Essence SPF50+ không gây nhờn dính trên da, hiệu quả ngay lần đầu sử dụng_​
Xịt chống nắng Parasola Essence in UV Cut Spray SPF50+ PA++++ với công thức chống nắng độc đáo tạo thành lớp màng bảo vệ và phản chiếu ánh sáng, vừa bảo vệ làn da khỏi các tác động của ánh nắng mặt trời có chứa các tia tử ngoại UVA,UVB,UVC ảnh hưởng không tốt đến sức khoẻ con người, vừa tạo hiệu ứng bóng đẹp mà không để lại cảm giác nhờn dính. Đặc biệt, thành phần dưỡng ẩm có trong sản phẩm này sẽ giúp ngăn ngừa da khô rát, làm chậm quá trình lão hóa, cho làn da mềm mịn, tươi trẻ tự nhiên. Bạn có thể sử dụng dòng sản phẩm này với nhiều tính năng khác nhau (có thể sử dụng như xịt khoáng có thể dùng trước hoặc sau trang điểm). Hơn nữa, nó có màu sắc tự nhiên với mùi hương ngọt ngào của hoa hồng và hoac cúc. Thời gian chống nắng lên đến trên 17 giờ sẽ giúp chị em thoả sức mà vui chơi dưới cái thời tiết nắng nóng của mùa hè.

*4. Kem Chống Nắng Sundance Dạng Xịt SPF 50 200ml*
Giá tham khảo: 210.000 vnđ




Kem Chống Nắng Sundance Dạng Xịt SPF 50 200ml giúp chống nắng hiệu quả an toàn với mọi loại da trên cơ thể​Vớ kem Chống nắng Sundance Dạng Xịt SPF 50 200ml chị em có thể dùng cho mặt hoặc body đều được, nó có tác dụng chống lại cả 2 tia UVA và UVB, thích hợp cho việc dùng hàng ngày hoặc đi biển, ngoài ra còn có tác dụng làm trắng da, mùi rất thơm và dễ chịu. Với thành phần Glyercin và pro-vitamin B5 bảo vệ da bạn khỏi tình trạng mất nước suốt 24h. Hơn nữa,  với thiết kế dạng phun giúp dung dịch được hấp thụ nhanh chóng qua bề mặt da, bảo vệ da tức thời và lâu dài, không những thế nó còn không gây bóng nhờn, chống thấm nước hiệu quả, duy trì và bảo vệ da khi đổ mồ hôi, chị em sau khi bơi hoặc lau cơ thể bằng khăn khô. Công dụng, cung cấp độ ẩm cho da đến 24h, bảo vệ da không bị khô, mất nước, an toàn trên mọi loại da, chính vì thế nó là một trong những dòng sản phẩm được chị em phụ nữ ưa chuộng nhất trên thị trường.

Tuy rằng các dòng sản phẩm kem chống nắng dạng xịt trên đây rất tốt, nhưng nếu so với khả năng bảo vệ và chăm sóc làn da bạn trong mùa hè thì dòng sản phẩm kem chống nắng dạng gen mình thấy nó vẫn hiệu quả hơn một chút so với dạng xịt như này, nếu như bạn có thời gian để sử dụng, thì mình khuyên bạn nên chọn các dòng sản phẩm kem chống nắng dạng gen giá rẻ để sử dụng lâu dài nhé.

_Nguồn: Websosanh_​


----------

